# REVISED NRC meeting Agenda for Aug 16, 2007



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

To view the REVISED Natural Resources Commission meeting Agenda for
August 16, 2007, please click on the following link. To view the revised materials, go to that item on the Agenda and click on it to open.

http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-39002_11862_13888---,00.html

Revisions include:

1. Updated: Land Use Orders of the Director

Order to Regulate Use, South Higgins Lake State Park, Roscommon County, prohibit parking a vehicle in boat launch parking lot without a boat trailer attached, and prohibit mooring boats on shorelines or bottomlands in front of a state park unless registered as a camper; and Order to Regulate Use of snowmobiles at Fort Custer Recreation Area
Land Use Orders of the Director, Amendment No. 15 of 2007
FOR INFORMATION ONLY 7-12

2. Updated: Waterfowl and Other Migratory Bird Hunting Regulations
For 2007-2008
Wildlife Conservation Order, Amendment No. 15 of 2007 1-6

Thank you.

Teresa Gloden


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Comment passed on to HR:

1. Updated: Land Use Orders of the Director
Order to Regulate Use
Snippet: ..........prohibit mooring boats on shorelines or bottomlands in front of a state park unless registered as a camper......

Hmmm, Can't (moor) anchor to fish in front of state park property without being a camper? Try enforcing that to the sportfishers off Muskegon State Park, Duck Lake State Park, or Ludington State Park.


----------



## lang49 (Aug 1, 2005)

Hamilton Reef said:


> Comment passed on to HR:
> 
> 1. Updated: Land Use Orders of the Director
> Order to Regulate Use
> ...


Maybe I'm confused...does this order seek to prohibit anchoring by non campers off the shore of all state parks, or just South Higgins Lake?


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

The order could apply to anchoring on all state park underwater properties with enough potential gray area interpretation to give a lawyer a fine time if a fishermen ran into a hardnose ranger. Note the devil's advocate argument here is being passed on to me for posting. 

I say the real intent here is simply stopping the park gate crashers from bypassing the park entrance and boating up the shoreline for entry by hopping out of the boat.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

That would make it illegal to anchor in the whole west side of Silver Lake since the whole dunes are part of the state park

There are hundreds of boats beached on the dune shore line in the summer. I wonder where they would put the park permit booth. On a pontoon boat maybe.:lol:


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE
Aug. 14, 2007

Contact: Mary Dettloff 517-335-3014

Media Advisory
Natural Resources Commission to Meet Thursday in Lansing

The Michigan Natural Resources Commission will meet on Thursday, Aug. 16, in the Lansing Center located at 333 E. Michigan Ave. in Lansing.

Prior to the regular business meeting, the NRC Policy Committee on Wildlife and Fisheries will meet at 1 p.m. in Room 202 to review proposed changes to wildlife regulations. The Committee of the Whole will meet starting at 3 p.m. in Room 201. The Department of Natural Resources Wildlife Division will present a draft plan for gray wolf management during this meeting. 

Public appearances will start at 4:30 p.m. Persons who want to speak to the commission during public appearances, should contact Teresa Gloden, executive assistant to the NRC, at 517-373-2352, by email at [email protected] or at the meeting site. 

Among the action items for the NRC at the August meeting are proposed changes to waterfowl and migratory bird hunting for the 2007-08 hunting season. DNR Director Rebecca Humphries also will consider several proposed land transactions on the agenda.

More information about the NRC, including agendas and past meeting minutes, are posted on the DNRs Web site at www.michigan.gov/dnr, under the Commissions, Boards and Committees menu.

The DNR is committed to the conservation, protection, management, use and enjoyment of the states natural resources for current and future generations.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

its a south beach thang..... go see for yourself... bring binocs!!!!


----------

